# Meier Audio StepDance (Obsolete)



## vkvedam

Has anyone checked this one out? Looks like an enhanced 3Move with better circuit design.


----------



## ClieOS

No crossfeed? Hmmm...


----------



## GLdgShDjKsHT

or its just a dac ...!?


----------



## ClieOS

If it is a DAC then it won't need the line-in.


----------



## swayne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vkvedam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone checked this one out? Looks like an enhanced 3Move with better circuit design._

 

I give up, how did you know that?

 All I can see on the web page is a drawing.


----------



## vkvedam

^Just speculation my friend, nothing serious.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Headfellows,

 The STEPDANCE is a portable amplifier with a minimum of sonic compromises towards weight and size. Its functionality is very basic. No crossfeed and no USB-DAC. Just an analog input and an analog output. There are also some gain-switches, accessible through the battery opening.

 The amp is relatively big considering its low functionality and also current consumption is rather high. (25 or 50 mA depending on current consumption mode).

 Yet this amp is something very special.

 First of all it uses the concept of active balanced ground. This concept offers many of the advantages of pure balanced headphone connections but without the need of recabling your headphones.

 Secondly, volume control is discrete. An AD-converter measures the position of the volume-potentiometer and controls a number of electronic switches that set the gain. This not only eliminates any channel imbalances but also results in a clearly more detailed and cleaner sound.

 Thirdly, internally the 9V battery voltage can be doubled, resulting in a 18V power line, which offers superior driving capacity in comparison to internal Li-ion batteries. Also the power supply has a total of 6000 microF filtercapacity (Nichicon Audio-grade).

 This amp is thus ment for those people who simply wants the best sound on the road and therefore gladly accept the disadvantages of a slightly larger size, a higher than average current consumption and the absence of an internal rechargeable battery.

 Cheers

 Jan


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Meier Audio* 
_The STEPDANCE is a technically very sophisticated amplifier. Unlike the equally sized 3MOVE this amp has no crossfeed filter and no USB-DAC. However, this amp was designed to provide the best possible portable sound with a minimum of compromises towards size and current consumption.

 The amp not only has *active balanced ground but also has a discrete volume control (32 positions)*. This volume control is not a standard industrial solution but uses a concept in which the position of an analog potentiometer is measured using a low-power ADC and in which the output of this ADC is used to control electronic switches that set the volume level. The result is a very clean and detailed sound without any channel imbalances._

 

Nice! I made a post a few months ago saying Dr.Meier should definitely try to make an amp with active balanced ground and it seems like a dream comes true! Time to save up the money for this.


----------



## swayne

I was wondering when there would be a new Corda portable amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I might ask some questions:

 Is this amp made for IEM's or are you aiming to power larger headphones?

 Battery life?

 Any idea on price?

 Steven
 *start saving now*


----------



## Drag0n

Price? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Better amp......but no dac or crossfeed. Same price? More? Less?
 Same case. Hmmm.......

 Better than a Lisa lll ? IQube? SR71? 


 Waits......


----------



## 3DCadman

ACK! I just got a 3Move from Jan! Oh, well I am thoroughly enjoying it and I wanted the DAC.


----------



## Skylab

I listened to the prototype - and thought it sounded absolutely terrific. If the final production version sounds as good as the prototype, then it should be a very special portable amp, indeed.


----------



## GreatDane

I'm looking forward to seeing the final production and reading user impressions.

 ...hold tight wallet.


----------



## flargosa

Any reason why crossfeed was left out? Jan's crossfeed implementation is excellent, very subtle and allows for hours of non-fatiguing listening.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flargosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any reason why crossfeed was left out? Jan's crossfeed implementation is excellent, very subtle and allows for hours of non-fatiguing listening._

 

answer...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The STEPDANCE is a portable amplifier with a minimum of sonic compromises towards weight and size. Its functionality is very basic. No crossfeed and no USB-DAC. Just an analog input and an analog output._


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I listened to the prototype - and thought it sounded absolutely terrific._

 

That sounds great, can't wait till May


----------



## Bojamijams

Leaving out crossfeed was not a wise decision IMO. Its what sets these apart from many others. 

 I loved my 3MOVE because of this and would've loved a non-dac version of 3move but.. will have to pass on this and look for crossfeed elsewhere I guess


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I listened to the prototype - and thought it sounded absolutely terrific. If the final production version sounds as good as the prototype, then it should be a very special portable amp, indeed._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bojamijams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Leaving out crossfeed was not a wise decision IMO. Its what sets these apart from many others. 

 I loved my 3MOVE because of this and would've loved a non-dac version of 3move but.. will have to pass on this and look for crossfeed elsewhere I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Like Skylab I have heard the prototype, and to dismiss it for lack of crossfeed would be a mistake. It ranks up there with the best of them. Because it was a prototype I wont say any more about it if asked.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like Skylab I have heard the prototype, and to dismiss it for lack of crossfeed would be a mistake. It ranks up there with the best of them. Because it was a prototype I wont say any more about it if asked._

 

A very fair comment. It's just that if it really is that great (there is no reason for me to believe otherwise) and it also had Meier's crossfeed, it would be in a class of one instead of 'up there with the best'.

 (I have the Headsix and am wishing that it had x-feed...) Anyway with the Pico Slim, Protector, TTVJ Slim and now this, it's a fun time to be thinking upgrade.


----------



## ClieOS

X-feed is really a hit or miss kind of deal from person to person. Personally I don't find it to be very useful as I almost never use it on my 3MOVE. Perhaps I am too 'stereo' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess a pure awesome portable amp with the right price is all I need, but I do secretly hope it could be smaller


----------



## cooperpwc

I only ever had x-feed on my Bithead and I thought it useful. (I thought it the best thing about that amp actually.) The size is a bit large but I do like the 9-volt battery. Wait and see!


----------



## Skylab

I liked crossfeed early on in my headphone days, but I really don't care much about it anymore. I do use it on the Meier Concerto, but none of my tube amps have it, and I don't feel they need it.

 But Larry said it will - it would be a mistake to dismiss this amp based on that. I'm REALLY looking forward to hearing the finished product.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm REALLY looking forward to hearing the finished product._

 

Ain't us all?


----------



## cooperpwc

X3. Exciting times. Must exercise patience...!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I don't use the crossfeed on my Micro Amp, 3MOVE, Headfive or XM5 unless I'm listening to something with an extreme left/right spread where one instrument is in entirely in one channel vs another, like it was made only for speakers. Examples include some Beatles music, old jazz like Bill Evans "Waltz for Debbie", or some of the Chesky demo recordings, etc... 

 That kind of music can be disorienting to me, because I'll have a string bass in one ear and a piano in the other, like I'm sitting between the two instruments in an anechoic chamber. It can be almost disorienting to me, where the crossfeed pulls the image more forward. But one could build a modified linkwitz crossfeed filter from headwize.com and add it to the amp I suppose. You could also rockbox an iPod or iRiver and use their crossfeed software.


----------



## .Sup

If this could drive my HD600s...well lets just say I will be a very happy man if it does


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If this could drive my HD600s...well lets just say I will be a very happy man if it does_

 

It does. Be happy.


----------



## stocklaz

This is truly exciting news! I have my Symphony for around 9 months and it keep singing with all my headphone. Try to pick a good portable amp for my ED8, I hope this one will drive those low impedance headphone well.


----------



## Fantoon

Loads of portable amps this year, I wish that could be said about daps as well...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stocklaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is truly exciting news! I have my Symphony for around 9 months and it keep singing with all my headphone. Try to pick a good portable amp for my ED8, I hope this one will drive those low impedance headphone well._

 

If 25 ohm Denon LA7000 is low enough, then yes, it is great with low impedance phones.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The ... current consumption is rather high. (25 or 50 mA depending on current consumption mode).

 ....internally the 9V battery voltage can be doubled, resulting in a 18V power line, which offers superior driving capacity in comparison to internal Li-ion batteries. Also the power supply has a total of 6000 microF filtercapacity (Nichicon Audio-grade)._

 

A simple questions (I think): Is this enhanced power access directed only at larger cans or does it have benefit for IEMs too?


----------



## stocklaz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If 25 ohm Denon LA7000 is low enough, then yes, it is great with low impedance phones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

It is not safe of my money......


----------



## R Giskard

Hello guys!

 Does anyone know what is the expected price for this amp? If it hasn't got a dac, my guess it shouldn't cost that much more than the 3Move amp. If so, that is very acceptable imo.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *akatona* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello guys!

 Does anyone know what is the expected price for this amp? If it hasn't got a dac, my guess it shouldn't cost that much more than the 3Move amp. If so, that is very acceptable imo._

 

It may not have a dac in it, but it does have a dac chip inside of it, but anyways, there is alot more going on inside this amp, so i would guess somewhere north of 400, though if it was lower, that would be a pretty good value.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It may not have a dac in it, but it does have a dac chip inside of it_

 

What does this mean?


----------



## dfkt

I think he means the ADC chip for the volume control, not a DAC.


----------



## GLdgShDjKsHT

250euros max should be fair given that its basically a 3move with no dac ...
 if the price is fair it would be my first choice and my first amp too


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Yeha i meant the dac chip for the volume control. I dont really think it is just a 3move without the dac though, i think there is more to it than that. Its got the balanced ground, and i think overall its just a more advanced amp design, and more complicated. For that reason i think it will be more expensive than the 3move, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## dfkt

It's ADC, not DAC. Analog-to-digital, not vice versa. The complete opposite of a DAC chip. Not to mention the chip is not in the audio circuitry but only in the control circuitry.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's ADC, not DAC. Analog-to-digital, not vice versa. The complete opposite of a DAC chip. Not to mention the chip is not in the audio circuitry but only in the control circuitry._

 

oh yeah it was a ADc not a DAC, and yeah, it isnt in the audio circuitry, i was just saying it was in there is all.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's ADC, not DAC. Analog-to-digital, not vice versa. The complete opposite of a DAC chip. Not to mention the chip is not in the audio circuitry but only in the control circuitry._

 

Yep. And what cool control circuitry it is. It allows analog eyeballing of repeat volume levels with digital output precission.

 I am officially anticipating this amp. I like the Meier sound. This should be my Headsix with even better SQ and perfect low volume levels.


----------



## R Giskard

Given it is German made amplifier, it is definitely more appealing to me than imported amps as they do cost too much with all the ridiculous tax and fees you must pay. 

 I have been after a portable amp for some time now and think this might be it. Amplifier based on balanced topology should theoretically have higher S/N ratio though I have not been fully reassured by thiss ince my OTL has no hiss at all and not balanced. It is fully dual-mono however. But, I think this might have some advantages when you use hi-senisitivity and low impedance headphones/earphones. In any case, I really am not that fascinatedby how something works - it is often used for marketing purposes anyway, but how it sounds. If it doesn't sound good and natural, all the technological advancements in the world wouldn't make up for that.

 I like the simplicity of this amp really - the fewer the features, the better. I'd like to see an amp that can drive andy impedance and sensitivity headphones without a gain switch. That'd be hard in a portable amplifier I guess. No crossfeed is actually better for me also.


----------



## swayne

From the Meier Audio web page:
   
COMING UP
 AUGUST/SEPTEMBER
 2010
   
  No price, but there is a picture now. It looks just like a 3Move but without the crossfeed switch.


----------



## cooperpwc

Indeed there is a picture now but the delay to August/September from the original date of May is disappointing. Anyway, the important thing is that he gets the design and production just right, however long it takes.
   
  From the picture two things are evident:
  1) As the previous drawing suggested, Jan has switched to a centre input, left side headphone jack layout. This follows the industry standard for front input amps but is the opposite of the 3Move. A good change, me thinks.
  2) It looks like Jan is sticking with the black faceplates and aluminum colour body of the 3Move. This is a very attractive combination IMHO (and what I would select if I had a choice).
   
  Unfortunately, more waiting ahead for this exciting amp...


----------



## Skylab

I talked to Jan about the delay in date - it is purely an issue of the availability of one part.  Bummer for us, and for him!


----------



## Currawong

Just when we thought things couldn't get any more interesting than the Protector and the Slim comes this.  Another device to add to a possible future transportable rig.


----------



## stocklaz

That is sad that the amp cannot release in May , as now the EURO is so good to buy one!


----------



## ClieOS

What a bummer, I was really hoping to pick one up by the end of this month, but now we have to wait for a few more months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bikeboy999

Aw shucks, I was hoping that Dr. Meier would be at CanJam with his new amp.
   
  B


----------



## Skylab

I will be bringing a review loaner to CanJam.


----------



## ClieOS

Nice, except I still won't be able to heard it on the other side of the world


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote:


jan meier said:


> Yet this amp is something very special.
> 
> First of all it uses the concept of active balanced ground. This concept offers many of the advantages of pure balanced headphone connections but without the need of recabling your headphones.
> 
> ...


 

 This sounds absolutely fantastic. Looking forward to this!


----------



## EddieE

It is a shame there is no cross feed but I guess this would drive up both cost and size. Still looks extremely good!


----------



## koto-in

Specs and price are up on the website.


----------



## cooperpwc

As the OP says in the title, this old thread is obsolete. Please share your thoughts and impressions in the Meier Audio Stepdance Discussion and Impressions Thread.
   
Cheers!


----------

